# Extend Summer with Pallini & Passoa



## Dawn (Oct 15, 2022)

It may be October already, but don’t fret, Passoã & Pallini are here to extend your Summer! Keep the party going, even on the coldest days, with the *PASSOÃ Mojito *and *Pallini Spritz*!

Dreaming of the beach? Instantly transport yourself with *PASSOÃ Mojito*, a passion fruit twist on the classic drink we all know and love.


0.5oz PASSOĀ

1.5oz White Rum

0.75oz Fresh Lime Juice

0.5oz Sugar Syrup

1 Passion Fruit

Fresh Mint Leaves




Where to buy: Passoa.com

Price: $19.99



Is the Amalfi Coast all over your social media? Try the *Pallini Spritz* to bring Italy directly to you!

2oz Pallini Limoncello

2oz Prosecco

2oz Sparkling Water

Orange Peel




Where to buy: Pallini.com

Price: $29.99​


----------

